

Data scientists develop tool to exterminate spammers and trolls - mohit_agg
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/21/impermium/

======
lutusp
This article is pure hype from top top bottom. It begins by discussing spam,
then it segues into a discussion of profanity and hate speech as though
they're the same thing. But conspicuous for its absence is any discussion of
freedom of speech, the usual limiting factor in removing content some may find
offensive, including hate speech.

I think the article was actually written by an automated content generator
that read a bunch of similar articles and created a simulation, but without
any deep understanding of the topic it's supposedly about.

